# Ball selection.



## mactronix (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello. 
 I realise this will have been done time and time again however I just searched the forum and got no matches. Maybe I did something wrong ?
 I am a recreational golfer who is hovering just the wrong side of 100. People on this forum were recently very helpful concerning a club question so now I would like to ask your experiences and or opinions on Golf balls.
 I have researched and come up with a short list of the following balls that I intend to try out over a few rounds. 
 Titleist NXT Tour S
 Titleist DT solo
 Callaway X2 Hot
 Callaway Hex Chrome
The Idea is to try them over a few rounds and try and find a ball I A like and B hopefully helps improve my game due to the consistency of having a single ball type instead of just getting a job load of XXX pearl balls from Ebay etc.
I have a slow swing which by most accounts matters which is why I have selected softer balls. 
I have looked at super soft balls but durability has to come into it on a cost basis so I sort of went one up from those balls to these.
 So any thoughts/ observations/recommendations etc would all be very welcome.

 Mactronix


----------



## chrisd (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not too sure that the make, type and hardness of a ball is totally relevant when shooting 100+ but I'd certainly add the Srixon soft feel to the list for a pretty durable decent quality ball.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm not too sure that the make, type and hardness of a ball is totally relevant when shooting 100+ but I'd certainly add the Srixon soft feel to the list for a pretty durable decent quality ball.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the Srixon AD333.


----------



## mactronix (Jul 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm not too sure that the make, type and hardness of a ball is totally relevant when shooting 100+ but I'd certainly add the Srixon soft feel to the list for a pretty durable decent quality ball.
		
Click to expand...

 Oh I fully understand that there is a quite solid train of thought that I am not good enough for the ball to matter.
 I just want something that will compress with my swing to give me the best chance I can. I have only been seriously playing to get below 100 for a few months. 
 If I can get a half decent ball and make it the only ball I use then the theory is that there will be improvement from the consistency.
 I have no illusions I don't expect miracles I know it will still take time, no magic fix if you like.
 I have lost plenty of balls so far but my last few rounds are getting better and last time I went around with one ball for the whole round and scored a couple of Par's. 

 Thanks for the input so far I will look at the Srixon AD333 as well

 Mactronix


----------



## two-clubs (Jul 21, 2014)

Lots of people myself included like the DX2 http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?58933-Wilson-Staff-Dx2-Soft-reviews


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2014)

Another vote for the Soft Feel and if you get the Soft Feel Lady you get them heaps cheaper for very little difference - just a tad lower compression I think...oh and pink lettering not green


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm an improving golfer. Start of the month I was off 21.2. I'm currently off 19.2 and I shot 16 over on Thursday night. My last three rounds have all been played with the same beaten up Srixon soft feel that's been my provisional ball for as long as I can remember. I honestly think that the ball makes as little as no difference.

Having said that, the new bridgestone xFIXx is a cracking ball for durability.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 21, 2014)

Always been a fan of the Wilson Staff DX2/DX3, but latterly have fallen for Mizuno's D-201. Not the softest, but certainly no brick, and plenty long enough compared to the WS balls.


----------



## mactronix (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far, 
  Has anyone actually played any of the balls I listed ? I know that I wont really know until I try them myself. I have found over the years that there is no such thing as too much info or research.

 Thanks
   Mactronix


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 21, 2014)

mactronix said:



			Thanks for the replies so far, 
  Has anyone actually played any of the balls I listed ? I know that I wont really know until I try them myself. I have found over the years that there is no such thing as too much info or research.

 Thanks
   Mactronix
		
Click to expand...

I've played DT Solo's but personally don't like them. Probably because distance balls and the older cobra driver I started with tend to be a recipe for deafness. 

Also tried the older NXT's but could never justify paying the price they are.

If you can get over the strange dimple design then older Wilson DX3's are certainly worth a punt.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I've started playing the nxt tour, not the s version though. It has to be said I'm losing a lot less balls lately. Not sure whether it's the ball, better swing, me expecting less (getting more) but as long as the handicap keeps falling it's here to stay.

The sooner you find a ball you like stick with it. The confidence is flowing at the min, and the ball is only helping matters.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2014)

Another vote for the AD333. Have a look at the Bridgestone E6 too


----------



## mactronix (Jul 21, 2014)

Seems like I need to add the AD333 to my list. I will most probably end up having to make a compromise based on cost at some point so its worth having an additional choice at the budget end of my test balls. May well have to cut the NXT Tour S on that basis.

 Mactronix


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 21, 2014)

I would think the nxt s are an expensive option with much better and much cheaper options available. Srixon soft feel and ad333 are good balls but I prefer the Wilson offerings and the dx2 is a very soft ball in my opinion especially off the putter.


----------



## DaveM (Jul 22, 2014)

Would like to throw the Nike pd soft into the mix. A good soft feel ball with a highish flight and as cheap as chips. Just a thought.


----------



## Gringo El Bingo (Jul 22, 2014)

Another vote for the Srixon AD333 here. 

I'm a terrible golfer, however, so what do I know?


----------



## mactronix (Jul 22, 2014)

@ Gringo, Made me smile all views welcome. 
@ Dave M How does the Nike ball hold up ? does it scuff/ mark up easily or do you not really notice a difference as far as durability is concerned. That ball was on the list but I read something about it scuffing up quite easily.

 As far as other recommendations go I think I'm sold on trying the AD333 however the Wilson may have to sit as a second wave option as I cant really afford to but a dozen of too many balls just to test.

 On that front where do people get their balls from ? Is there somewhere out there for instance that I can get a 3 pack of each from for testing purposes ? 
 Somewhere that does good deals etc ?
  Mactronix


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 22, 2014)

As others, I have played and would recommend srixon soft feel and wilson dx2.
Both feel nice off the club and are much better value than the overpriced NXT Tour S.

I swing driver at about 110mph and both performed fine for me, I don't think there is a lot of difference between balls off the longer clubs, quality of strike is the biggest variable!

Off wedges and short irons, non will stop as well as a urethane covered ball, but that is strike dependent too.

Soft feel and ad333 are very similar, but IMO the soft feel feels nicer off irons and putter.


----------



## mactronix (Jul 22, 2014)

Its looking like I really need to find somewhere that sells these balls in smaller packs so I can try a few more out than I thought. 
Again I realise that I wont probably even notice the difference for a lot of these different balls. Its probably going to come down to which ball/balls I have the best round with, and which ball I just feel more or plain like better for what ever reason.

 Thanks again for all the input

   Mactronix


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2014)

another thumbs up for the wilson staff DX2 and 3. also the taylormade project (a) ball is excellent and wont blow the budget.


----------



## DaveM (Jul 22, 2014)

Not found the pd soft to scuff much. A good wedge shot hit down on for spin will at times.
I was in Sport direct this morning have them for Â£11.50 doz. So not bad price wise.


----------



## Stub (Jul 23, 2014)

As a high handicapper generally playing in the mid 90's I'm happy to use any decent balls but have a liking for the Wilson Staff DX2 Soft which seems to perform well for me...but so do Srixon AD333, Z Star, Titleist Velocity and various balls found in the rough!


----------



## Gringo El Bingo (Jul 23, 2014)

As for where to buy in smaller packs, you can pick up 3 packs of the Srixons on eBay, but the cost per ball is less if you buy 12 or 24. Obviously...

I saw Srixons (can't remember which ball exactly) in Sports Direct the other day in a '24 balls for Â£16' deal. (I wasn't in there buying golf gear, I promise. I was looking for a 'yoof' to teach me the difference between "sic" and "sick".)


----------



## bignev (Jul 23, 2014)

Im playing well at the moment and off a high handicap 21.1 Im using the Titleist DT SOLO and enjoying them good off the tee and not to bad around the green.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 24, 2014)

the 4 balls to try are

Wilson DX2
Srixon Soft Feel
Taylormade Burner (new one)
Titlest DT Solo (new one)

The reason being that 
(1) they are all dirt cheap 
(2) they are sufficiently different that you will notice it (although 2 are on the soft side and 2 a bit firmer)

I've used 3 of them in medals and matches for some time and they do the job very well.

Nearly every other ball will loosely feel like one of these - it may perform differently (it won't be longer) but how it performs for you will be more down to you than the ball.


----------



## mactronix (Jul 24, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			the 4 balls to try are

Wilson DX2
Srixon Soft Feel
Taylormade Burner (new one)
Titlest DT Solo (new one)

The reason being that 
(1) they are all dirt cheap 
(2) they are sufficiently different that you will notice it (although 2 are on the soft side and 2 a bit firmer)

I've used 3 of them in medals and matches for some time and they do the job very well.

Nearly every other ball will loosely feel like one of these - it may perform differently (it won't be longer) but how it performs for you will be more down to you than the ball.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that I have been drawn towards the Callaway X2 Hot as they seem to fit with my swing playing style etc however the Burner balls look to be more or less the same difference and Â£5 cheaper. I think I will start with those and the Srixon for a start. 

 Mactronix


----------



## John_R7 (Jul 24, 2014)

The 24 Srixon for Â£16 are Srixon Distance.

A little firmer but I have bought and got used to them over the last 6 weeks.
I currently have 4 dozen and will continue to buy & play. I shot scratch 73 two weeks ago and have came down to 10.9 so it cannot be that bad a ball!
I have about 4 dozen premium balls (2 doz brand new) in my storage but still use the Srixon Distance because it works FOR ME.

Do what you are thinking about. Decide how much you want to spend and try loads in that price range till you find what you like.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another vote for the AD333. Have a look at the Bridgestone E6 too
		
Click to expand...

I tend to switch between these two,both excellent balls IMO.


----------



## mactronix (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi just thought I would post an update,
 I went to buy some balls the other day and decided on TaylorMade RocketBalz as well as some Burner balls as they didn't have the X2 Hot balls that I wanted to try.
 I thought I would get on better with the burners as they are a lower compression and are meant to high launch balls ? quite how a ball decides what angle to take off at beats me ??
 Anyway the Burners are not a bad ball as far as I am concerned and a whole lot better than the job lot of distance balls I used to get when I started. 
 The Rocketballz are in my view a little better, It could just be that I played batter for that round but they seemed to come off of the Irons better. Driving was about the same with both balls.
 The long and the short of it is that I have been shooting around 112-120 pretty consistently and that's with the odd Mulligan thrown in.
 I played properly with these balls and have now returned a couple of rounds of 107 (Burner)and 105 (RocketBalz)
  It may be too early to say conclusively that its down to the balls but I wont be getting a job lot of mixed lake/Pearl AAA balls ever again.
  Going to try a few more brands people have suggested to me here on the Forum before I settle on "My Ball" though.
 Thanks for all the help and input.

    Mactronix


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

Still think the AD333 and certainly the AD333 tour will both outperform the TM balls you've tried so far. Just try a sleeve of whatever takes your fancy over the next few months and I'm sure you'll find your own personal favourite


----------



## caboose (Jul 29, 2014)

I am by no means an expert as I have only been playing a few months, but I just buy Titleist seconds from AG, 36 for Â£12.99.  I will admit that some are utter garbage, but if like me you are good at losing balls, then this is one less thing to worry about when teeing up..  It doesn't help my local course has water EVERYWHERE.

From this, I know that I do get on with NXTs mind you;  I either hit them well, or just happen to have them in play when I hit good shots


----------



## mactronix (Jul 29, 2014)

Well yes as I said its early days yet plenty of balls to still try. To be honest I think anything will be an improvement on the job lot balls I have been using.
 Its really nice to get some hight and shape on shots.
For someone who struggled to get below 115 a few rounds ago its a real boost to be playing around 105 and having one or two high arching shots that drop onto a par 3 green 8 - 12 feet from the hole. 

 Mactronix


----------

